# Magazine conversion 700 sa



## ron322 (Feb 22, 2009)

I HAVE A REMINGTON 700 SPS BDL. I WANT TO CONVERT IT TO A DETACHABLE MAGAZINE. TOO CHEAP TO BUY THE $300. KIT. ANY ONE KNOW A MORE ECONOMICAL WAY TO CONVERT IT?


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 22, 2009)

Brownell's has the HS Precision kit for a retail price of $260.

That's as inexpensive as you're going to find, unless you fine someone selling a used kit.

The discontinued Remington 700 DBM kit won't fit on a BDL without some milling of the receiver, definitely not worth it.

The Badger Ordnance and Tactical Rifles Inc kits that take AI mags are the best out there, and run close to $400, plus installation if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## TreeFrog (Feb 23, 2009)

What about the Kwik Klip from Cabela's?  They're about $80.


----------



## Outdoorsman412 (Apr 20, 2009)

the kwik klip is only for LA's tho but they do work well as i have bought a few


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 20, 2009)

CDIPrecision which is the same price as the H-S but is better unit and uses AI Mags
http://cdiprecisiongunworks.com/c1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=26


----------



## olchevy (Apr 21, 2009)

DONT DO IT
do as you please by everyone I have known that has has detachable mags in thier rifles has regreted it, including me.
Mine is a detachable mag and I am getting a wood stock with a solid bottom just so i wont have to worry about it falling out when i pull the trigger.......
to each his own though, I thought I would like a detachable mag a lot better, boy was I wrong............


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 21, 2009)

olchevy said:


> DONT DO IT
> do as you please by everyone I have known that has has detachable mags in thier rifles has regreted it, including me.
> Mine is a detachable mag and I am getting a wood stock with a solid bottom just so i wont have to worry about it falling out when i pull the trigger.......
> to each his own though, I thought I would like a detachable mag a lot better, boy was I wrong............



Have you ever used a quality kit such as a Badger, Seekins, CDI? I have a feeling that you haven't.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 21, 2009)

olchevy said:


> DONT DO IT
> do as you please by everyone I have known that has has detachable mags in thier rifles has regreted it, including me.
> Mine is a detachable mag and I am getting a wood stock with a solid bottom just so i wont have to worry about it falling out when i pull the trigger.......
> to each his own though, I thought I would like a detachable mag a lot better, boy was I wrong............





ATLRoach said:


> Have you ever used a quality kit such as a Badger, Seekins, CDI? I have a feeling that you haven't.



I will second that thought.  Buy once cry once


----------



## cmshoot (Apr 21, 2009)

I've never regretted the Tactical Rifles DM kit on my custom Rem700.  It's a hard use rifle and has never failed me.

The USMC is retrofitting all M40A3's with the Badger Ordnance DM kit.  If it weren't reliable as heck, and tough as nail, the Marines wouldn't use it.

If you had problems with mags falling out and such, I'm guessing you were using the old factory Remington 700 DBM system, which they have since discontinued with good reason.


----------



## olchevy (Apr 21, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> Have you ever used a quality kit such as a Badger, Seekins, CDI? I have a feeling that you haven't.



Nope I'm talking about factory guns, not kits maybe kits are better. Remingtons,savages, stevens,  have all failed me with magazines. Live an learn and to each his own.

I wish him the best of luck though, especially if he puts that kind of money into it..


----------



## Scott 40s&w (Jun 10, 2010)

I used a CDI kit on a rem 700 and the only issue I had was the retention spring was too weak. I did compare mine to some of the others at the creekside sniper match and that 's when I replace it. Mine was definitly the weakest.

Scott
www.centerfiretraining.com


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 11, 2010)

I have one of the Kwik Klip conversions on my 700BDL .30-06.  It's too bad they don't make them for the short actions.  I absolutely love it.  Everytime I change my stock I have to relieve the opening with my dremel tool, which takes about an hour of trimming and fitting, but when I'm finished, it works great.  I went from the original wood stock to a cheap synthetic stock to a quality synthetic stock, so I've done the fitting work 3 times now.


----------

